# Disney Dating



## WittyreaderLI

Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.


----------



## PHILCT

They do exist !   They are not as rare as you think.   Now if you fall in love with a Castmember, you even can get more Disney Benefits, and the Pixie Dust will more often come your way !

Hugs, Phil


----------



## furb & dez

Got mine! Good luck on finding yours...


----------



## Royal Consort

it happens occasionally. I think I was very lucky to find someone into both Disney and also musical theatre. We now travel around the world to Disney parks and to see specific shows. 

There seems to be quite a large gay Disney fanbase in the States but then, you may find someone in which you both love to do other things. The way many ladies on here complain about their husbands grumbling about having to go to Disney parks, it seems the heteros have more problems with it!


----------



## DVCDan36

I found mine in the most unlikely of places.  He enjoyed Disney, but not the extent as I did.  He had never been to a Disney park though.  It wasn't until a life changing experience did he realize that taking time out for you and your family (and WDW was the goal) did he absolutely immerse himself as a Disney fanatic.  We now have DVC, and go early to appreciate our life together.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Thanks guys, I just feel kind of hopeless.  I'm 31 and I have barely had any relationships.


----------



## glenpreece

WittyreaderLI said:


> Thanks guys, I just feel kind of hopeless.  I'm 31 and I have barely had any relationships.


Ditto I totally know how you feel  at least I have my Disney Best Friend to travel to Disney with when he can. 

And for this reason I'm going away on/for my birthday. I'm turning 30 and I feel like I've accomplished nothing. I don't a nig party to remind me of how my life hasn't gone the way I hoped. I haven't had any significant relationships, I can't drive (literally they won't let me) I work at the same place as I did in High School (though I am a Manager now) and still live with the fam since I can't afford to buy a house and there's really nowhere to rent in our small rural town.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Glen,

Let's go out :_)

Brian




glenpreece said:


> Ditto I totally know how you feel  at least I have my Disney Best Friend to travel to Disney with when he can.
> 
> And for this reason I'm going away on/for my birthday. I'm turning 30 and I feel like I've accomplished nothing. I don't a nig party to remind me of how my life hasn't gone the way I hoped. I haven't had any significant relationships, I can't drive (literally they won't let me) I work at the same place as I did in High School (though I am a Manager now) and still live with the fam since I can't afford to buy a house and there's really nowhere to rent in our small rural town.


----------



## glenpreece

WittyreaderLI said:


> Glen,
> 
> Let's go out :_)
> 
> Brian


little problem there we live in 2 different countries


----------



## GrahamOrlando

Just come join the cast. You'll be spoilt for choice


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

GrahamOrlando said:


> Just come join the cast. You'll be spoilt for choice



My 20 year old straight daughter will attest to that..


----------



## GrahamOrlando

DOPEYLUVER said:


> My 20 year old straight daughter will attest to that..



 Disney is one of the best places in the world to work if you're LGBT. Must be why there are so many of us on cast here


----------



## seobaina

WittyreaderLI said:


> Thanks guys, I just feel kind of hopeless.  I'm 31 and I have barely had any relationships.



I'm 36, straight...and fast becoming the scary old cat lady  I don't even mind if he's not a huge disney fan, as long as he appreciates my love of disney. My problem is I like American men and there aren't many where I live


----------



## seobaina

GrahamOrlando said:


> Disney is one of the best places in the world to work if you're LGBT. Must be why there are so many of us on cast here



Oh and that's somewhat true with Disney even over here  but I do now have lots of disney obsessed gay men as friends


----------



## glenpreece

I would LOVE to work at WDW!! But the USA immigration rules/laws are not in my favour.


----------



## #1MMFan

Your post reminds me of myself, Glen. Except I'm now 34. Having to get a house with sis as she is the one who can get the mortgage and she is also unattached. Have had little in way of significant relationships and feel I've missed out on the period of time in my twenties when I should have been finding myself and going through what everyone else seems to already have gone through.


----------



## NYCJoshua

I am wishing the same thing.  My problem is that all of my friends have a terrible view of Disney.  I can't tell you how nice it would be to date a guy who liked Disney.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

I'm in the same boat; I've met too many guys that       Just roll their eyes when I mention that I'm a Disney fan. I'm thankful that my very close friends are just as into WDW as I am.


----------



## mikelan6

I'm fortunate to have good friends that love Disney - especially the parks.  Finding someone to start a relationship with though seems impossible.


----------



## glenpreece

#1MMFan said:


> Your post reminds me of myself, Glen. Except I'm now 34. Having to get a house with sis as she is the one who can get the mortgage and she is also unattached. Have had little in way of significant relationships and feel I've missed out on the period of time in my twenties when I should have been finding myself and going through what everyone else seems to already have gone through.


Yup I hate seeing my old high school friends who are now married, have kids, a house etc. When I see them they're like "what are you up to these days??" I just want to crawl into a hole a die.


----------



## whayes

Hey!

I am 38 and I just came out to more than my best friend earlier this year. I have had NO relationships.  My saving grace is that my Mom (who lives with me) LOVES Disney. We are consistent travel partners. Almost every big trip we do is related to Disney.

I would really enjoy a partner that could share this love with me!


----------



## Brrrendon

"Do you have DVC?" is like the fourth question on my boyfriend application.


----------



## RENThead09

whayes said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am 38 and I just came out to more than my best friend earlier this year. I have had NO relationships.  My saving grace is that my Mom (who lives with me) LOVES Disney. We are consistent travel partners. Almost every big trip we do is related to Disney.
> 
> I would really enjoy a partner that could share this love with me!



Right below ya in Oregon.  If I run into any Disney Datable Washingtonites down here I will send them your way.  Please do the same with any cute date-able disney loving Oregonians you find up there north of our borders.


----------



## greenkai3000

They are out there.   

I have gone on 2 Disney trips with my partner so far.  He loves feel good movies, specially Disney ones, as well as Amusement Parks.   We've gone  once to DisneyWorld, and once to Disneyland together.  I wish he'd been able to go to Disneyland Paris with me, but he promised me he'd go back to DL with me this Holiday Season.


----------



## whayes

Brrrendon said:
			
		

> "Do you have DVC?" is like the fourth question on my boyfriend application.



I resemble that remark.


----------



## whayes

RENThead09 said:
			
		

> Right below ya in Oregon.  If I run into any Disney Datable Washingtonites down here I will send them your way.  Please do the same with any cute date-able disney loving Oregonians you find up there north of our borders.



Will do!


----------



## NYCJoshua

DVC?  I just want him to enjoy the parks with me.  I'm willing to be the sugar daddy.


----------



## whayes

NYCJoshua said:
			
		

> DVC?  I just want him to enjoy the parks with me.  I'm willing to be the sugar daddy.



I'd like a sugar daddy!!


----------



## Brrrendon

NYCJoshua said:


> DVC?  I just want him to enjoy the parks with me.  I'm willing to be the sugar daddy.



DVC would pretty much guarantee me at least one Disney vacation a year.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

GrahamOrlando said:


> Disney is one of the best places in the world to work if you're LGBT. Must be why there are so many of us on cast here




I look forward to when I become a Cast Member.


----------



## Its Paz

Hey, I'm mostly a stalker on the boards but I figure I drop in with my quick story. My second boyfriend who is still my best friend was not a Disney guy at all, but I took him to trips to Disney anyway. The challenge for me was to point out to him that it wasn't just Mickey Mouse and children's rides. For him, I would stop at the Grand Floridian and let him soak in the ambiance. I would emphasize the good food and ate with him at Ohana. I'm not sure how I got him on TOT, but while he was on it, I knew he would love the old-style music. He still is convinced that the Studios plays a rare version of "We'll Meet Again." 

My current boyfriend (and future husband ) ironically is a Disney obsessed former Long Islander. He loves the parks more than the movies but I still tweak our trips. He finished in Travel/Tourism so I make sure we study the cast members in the hotels and take time to see how the service works. He loves me so much that he's willing to try anything and everything with me and I love him for that.

I don't think that you have to find a "Disney obsessed" person at all. You just have to find a person that understands you and loves you for it. If you love the person, be it a non-Disney-type, they will love every moment with you no matter where you are.


----------



## Damian

I got lucky with Greg (after a few unsuccessful relationships)... we never really discussed Disney and then about five months in our relationship we discussed a holiday to Florida together and a joint Disney obsession was born. There are plenty of Disney fanatics around, it's just a matter of finding the right one for you


----------



## TheRocketeer

I'm glad to discover I'm not the only one in this lonely boat.

As Disney is effectively my biggest hobby I feel that if I did find anyone (and that's a _huge_ if) they'd have to share my love of the Mouse.... which I fear is easier said than done.

So as sad as this thread can seem, I thank you all for allowing me to realise I'm not the only one!


----------



## glenpreece

Spent Sun night in t.o. had a nice suite downtown etc and literally tripping over guys online/grindr etc and not ONE could be bothered to come out and have a drink NOTHING. I get so mad at gay laziness sometimes


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

glenpreece said:


> Spent Sun night in t.o. had a nice suite downtown etc and literally tripping over guys online/grindr etc and not ONE could be bothered to come out and have a drink NOTHING. I get so mad at gay laziness sometimes



If I'd been in town, I would have come and had a drink.  I enjoy meeting new people and having drinks.


Funny enough, this guy messaged me yesterday on Scruff and when I looked at his profile it said he worked for the Mouse.  It was too uncanny.  He's visiting Boston for the week, I met up with him and showed him a few historical places before I had to head home.


----------



## fairlygay

I turned 40 before I met my future hubby and fellow Disney Fan.  I did not know this when we first met but found out soon after and the rest is history.  We've been married for 3 years and have annual pass to Disneyland and visit WDW as often as our budget will allow.  So I guess my messege is patience and luck.  It is possible!


----------



## glenpreece

fairlygay said:


> I turned 40 before I met my future hubby and fellow Disney Fan.  I did not know this when we first met but found out soon after and the rest is history.  We've been married for 3 years and have annual pass to Disneyland and visit WDW as often as our budget will allow.  So I guess my messege is patience and luck.  It is possible!


Well that certainly gives me hope  I'm so down because my big 3-0 is next month and as we all know in Gay years that "middle aged"


----------



## ToddB

WittyreaderLI said:


> Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.



  I definitely dream of that!  If there is one thing that my guy must have in common with me, it will be Disney.  And if he isn't at first, he will be after I get through with him, lol.  Right now the only people that share my love of Disney are my sister and a cousin of mine.  Problem is when you're talking to someone and you mention 'Disney' its like they disappear into thin air.  Sometimes I think it would be better if I were still overweight and not a Disney fan, idk, lol.  Scratch that, I couldn't live without Disney


----------



## ToddB

glenpreece said:


> Well that certainly gives me hope  I'm so down because my big 3-0 is next month and as we all know in Gay years that "middle aged"




I agree with ya!  I will be 25 in the Spring and I always thought that was like the 'middle aged' time in gay years.  Scares the heck outta me.  It even feels like I'm already there, its like no one wants to talk, go out, or anything.  Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places, idk.  But, I guess eventually someone will come along that makes me happy.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

fairlygay said:


> I turned 40 before I met my future hubby and fellow Disney Fan.  I did not know this when we first met but found out soon after and the rest is history.  We've been married for 3 years and have annual pass to Disneyland and visit WDW as often as our budget will allow.  So I guess my messege is patience and luck.  It is possible!



fairlygay...Thank you.  This gives me hope too.  I'm 35 nearing 36 next month (Scorpio here) and I'm as single as ever with no prospects on the horizon.

I so long to share my life with someone and grow old together.  But I also know that in order to love someone else I must first love myself.  Can I get an "Amen" in here?


----------



## TheRocketeer

fairlygay said:


> I turned 40 before I met my future hubby and fellow Disney Fan.  I did not know this when we first met but found out soon after and the rest is history.  We've been married for 3 years and have annual pass to Disneyland and visit WDW as often as our budget will allow.  So I guess my messege is patience and luck.  It is possible!


I'll second what others have said, that certainly give me hope as well. 



glenpreece said:


> Well that certainly gives me hope  I'm so down because my big 3-0 is next month and as we all know in Gay years that "middle aged"


I was of the same opinion, but don't worry 'bout it. It sounds worse than it feels.



DisneyFreak1976 said:


> I so long to share my life with someone and grow old together.  But I also know that in order to love someone else I must first love myself.  Can I get an "Amen" in here?


I'll give an Amen to that!


----------



## glenpreece

disneyfreak1976 said:


> fairlygay...thank you.  This gives me hope too.  I'm 35 nearing 36 next month (scorpio here) and i'm as single as ever with no prospects on the horizon.
> 
> I so long to share my life with someone and grow old together.  But i also know that in order to love someone else i must first love myself.  Can i get an "amen" in here?


amen!!!!


----------



## glenpreece

So went to a seminar for work today and on the drive home my upcoming trip came up. My boss asked me if Kevin is my bf. I said no. He then said well I need to get one. The others in the car agreed and said ya stop being so picky you're going to be 30 soon. I swear I wanted to murder each of them. I assured them I'm not being picky it's the opposite. such a great day :-\


----------



## dmwang9

glenpreece said:


> Well that certainly gives me hope  I'm so down because my big 3-0 is next month and as we all know in Gay years that "middle aged"



Wait, I just turned 45! If 30 is middle aged, what does that make me? 

Actually, don't answer that.


----------



## glenpreece

dmwang9 said:


> Wait, I just turned 45! If 30 is middle aged, what does that make me?
> 
> Actually, don't answer that.


LOL k I won't


----------



## minthorne

42 single and a Disney Fan.  If I meet someone, great - if not I'm just happy with me.  I'm lucky I have lots a crazy Disney friends (straight and gay) to go with me.  

But I think it would be cool for a lonely (Kingdom) hearts club Disney World trip!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

My bf of a year has never been to Disney (CA or FL). I keep wanting to take him but he prefers going to places more "adult" oriented (and cheaper lol). We went thru Downtown Disney when we down south once and he had an ok time tho, but I'm longing for the day to get him into a park so he can see what it's like!


----------



## glenpreece

sirJeffrey90 said:


> My bf of a year has never been to Disney (CA or FL). I keep wanting to take him but he prefers going to places more "adult" oriented (and cheaper lol). We went thru Downtown Disney when we down south once and he had an ok time tho, but I'm longing for the day to get him into a park so he can see what it's like!


DTD is alright as an addition to park time but def nothing in lieu of it. Drag him to parks maybe he'll enjoy it, just go during F&W to make it more of an adult trip.


----------



## PhillyCPA

You will find the guy who loved Disney just as much as you... and if you don't, you will make him love Disney just as much as you.

I'm in the boat that when I met my now husband, I had never been to Disney and it didn't interest me much.  He convinced me to go to Orlando with him for our first vacation together, but we only went to EPCOT.  I think EPCOT is a great first experience for an adult who has never been to Disney because it shows you it isn't all about children and families.  We had a GREAT time and it made me want to go back to check out the rest of the parks.

Fast forward two years and we went back around Christmas and did all of the parks.  I had such a great time I knew Disney was a place I would love forever.  My husband was the original Disney fanatic, but he made a fanatic out of me too.

After seeing Disney twice, anytime we are in Orlando I need to at least go to Downtown Disney to get a little fix of the magic.  We have also been to Disneyland twice and we love it there as well.  We actually just bought into DVC so we can force ourselves to make trips to Disney a priority since we both love it so much.  I can't wait until we get the opportunity to do F&W together!  Hang in there... when you find the perfect guy to love and spend your life with, he will love Disney just as much as you because he will realize it makes you both happy when you're there together.


----------



## sirJeffrey90

glenpreece said:


> DTD is alright as an addition to park time but def nothing in lieu of it. Drag him to parks maybe he'll enjoy it, just go during F&W to make it more of an adult trip.



Very true.  And he would love that! Nota bad plan at all...


----------



## glenpreece

sirJeffrey90 said:


> Very true.  And he would love that! Nota bad plan at all...


there's always a reason to go to WDW


----------



## sirJeffrey90

It will be Disneyland though. Those plane ticket prices to Orlando are RIDICULOUS!! Then tickets for the park are another thing...

about $160 for gas to get there and back for DL. Yahoo!


----------



## rudetreehill

I've long thought it would be great to have a significant someone to enjoy my Disney trips with. Heck, I'd settle for an insignificant someone! But I'd like to be able to pack him on ice (or in a suspended animation chamber) the rest of the time. 

I'm in the oddly wonderful position of, at 48, living with my best friend and his boyfriend. We're jokingly referred to as the House of Thrupple (despite the fact that there's nothin' like that going on). We've managed to form an awesome little family unit. My best friend is what I call a "Disney hater" who does not understand the appeal at ALL. His boyfriend is sort of a take-it-or-leave-it guy, but he has two nephews and a niece whom we go to Disney with every couple years. (This is in addition to my at-least-once-a-year trips). 

Anyway, I'm rambling but... yeah, I get the desire to have a "Disneymate." 

Richard/Tralfie


----------



## glenpreece

That's certainly a different living situation


----------



## baloo2000

rudetreehill said:
			
		

> I've long thought it would be great to have a significant someone to enjoy my Disney trips with. Heck, I'd settle for an insignificant someone! But I'd like to be able to pack him on ice (or in a suspended animation chamber) the rest of the time.
> 
> I'm in the oddly wonderful position of, at 48, living with my best friend and his boyfriend. We're jokingly referred to as the House of Thrupple (despite the fact that there's nothin' like that going on). We've managed to form an awesome little family unit. My best friend is what I call a "Disney hater" who does not understand the appeal at ALL. His boyfriend is sort of a take-it-or-leave-it guy, but he has two nephews and a niece whom we go to Disney with every couple years. (This is in addition to my at-least-once-a-year trips).
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling but... yeah, I get the desire to have a "Disneymate."
> 
> Richard/Tralfie



I often would like a "Disneymate". I've been traveling to Disney solo for years.


----------



## artnerds

PhillyCPA said:


> You will find the guy who loved Disney just as much as you... and if you don't, you will make him love Disney just as much as you.



You're absolutely right. I discovered that the key was to WOW him on his first visit, even if getting him there for his first visit required a roofie-colada and a burlap sack.

I managed to talk (okay, beg) him into a trip to WDW last new year. We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge and did Epcot for New Year's Eve. The combination of dinner at Bistro de Paris, all the great NYE parties in World Showcase, and waking up to giraffes the next morning seemed to do the trick. At very least, he didn't complain when I suggested we return in October with two friends of ours and their 3 yr old son.

For that trip, I wanted him to see a different side of Disney, so the 5 of us stayed in a Treehouse Villa. For all the slight inconveniences of staying in the Treehouses, it was AWESOME. I think he even liked it more than seeing zebras every day.

Less than a year after our first trip, we are now DVC owners and he is (almost) as excited as I am about our cruise on the Fantasy next March!


----------



## mrunn0080

I'm still looking too, so far no dice.


----------



## glenpreece

mrunn0080 said:


> I'm still looking too, so far no dice.


me too


----------



## mousefanMI

Hi guys... I too would love to find a Disney-lovin' BF, but have been less than aggressive in looking for Disney-related sources of where that guy might be.  Any ideas (other than here )?

FYI, through a sorta convoluted arrangement of events last year, I met an ex-CM and we developed a friendship that I had hoped would go further, but he did not share that, uh... goal.  So... sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't.  And it probably was a good thing, 'cause he was a recent ex-CM and was sorta jaded by his career at the mouse.

At the same time, I am lucky enough to have lots of good friends that enjoy a Disney trip now and then. So that's good.


----------



## glenpreece

mousefanMI said:


> Hi guys... I too would love to find a Disney-lovin' BF, but have been less than aggressive in looking for Disney-related sources of where that guy might be.  Any ideas (other than here )?
> 
> FYI, through a sorta convoluted arrangement of events last year, I met an ex-CM and we developed a friendship that I had hoped would go further, but he did not share that, uh... goal.  So... sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't.  And it probably was a good thing, 'cause he was a recent ex-CM and was sorta jaded by his career at the mouse.
> 
> At the same time, I am lucky enough to have lots of good friends that enjoy a Disney trip now and then. So that's good.


I've met a few cm's (hooked up with em too LOL) but nothing ever really comes of it. The one guy was in CP and boy was he bitter and jaded I honestly couldn't wait to get rid of him. The other was a DCL CM we're still facebook friends though. I have a friend who works at the Disney Store here in T.O. but other than that circle liking Disney seems to be a big negative in gay culture (at least in Canada)


----------



## future84

Here in Washington, DC with the same problem. I can't wait to have a Disney experience with a boyfriend. 

I have a few friends that like the place, but it's just not the same (or at least I imagine). 

Off to WDW tomorrow for a spurt of the moment trip.


----------



## adpibri

I'd love to have a GF that loves WDW!  A lot of my friends like to go there w/ me but they don't share the same level of obsession that I do with the place


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:
			
		

> I'd love to have a GF that loves WDW!  A lot of my friends like to go there w/ me but they don't share the same level of obsession that I do with the place



Here I am!!!  LOL


----------



## sunnygal041

sunnygal041 said:
			
		

> Here I am!!!  LOL



Just kidding


----------



## Skipper Justin

Its pretty much Disney or nothing for me haha Maybe that is why I am single?


----------



## RAPstar

Heck, I'd kill for a Disney friend, let alone a Disney BF, lol. But really, I have 2 kinda, one guy (already partnered) and 1 girl (who may be going with me in Oct). I wish there was a Disney dating site. eMickey? DisneyMatch.com? lol After 2 years with a Disney hater, I realized I need someone who at least will go with me and pretend to have fun.


----------



## Skipper Justin

RAPstar said:


> Heck, I'd kill for a Disney friend, let alone a Disney BF, lol. But really, I have 2 kinda, one guy (already partnered) and 1 girl (who may be going with me in Oct). I wish there was a Disney dating site. eMickey? DisneyMatch.com? lol After 2 years with a Disney hater, I realized I need someone who at least will go with me and pretend to have fun.



Haha! A Disneymatch.com would be great.


----------



## sunnygal041

RAPstar said:
			
		

> Heck, I'd kill for a Disney friend, let alone a Disney BF, lol. But really, I have 2 kinda, one guy (already partnered) and 1 girl (who may be going with me in Oct). I wish there was a Disney dating site. eMickey? DisneyMatch.com? lol After 2 years with a Disney hater, I realized I need someone who at least will go with me and pretend to have fun.



Agreed. I live in Florida and can't find someone who likes WDW as much as me! Doesn't have to be a GF, or even in State, just someone to share my interest.


----------



## adpibri

Skipper Justin said:
			
		

> Haha! A Disneymatch.com would be great.



Disneymatch.com needs to happen asap!


----------



## glenpreece

Skipper Justin said:


> Its pretty much Disney or nothing for me haha Maybe that is why I am single?


amen!!!


----------



## MADnNOLA

Skipper Justin said:


> Its pretty much Disney or nothing for me haha Maybe that is why I am single?


----------



## glenpreece

adpibri said:


> Disneymatch.com needs to happen asap!


that would be fantastic


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> that would be fantastic



It would be the only dating site I would pay ever purposefully pay for lol.


----------



## mikelan6

There is a Disney Dating website called DisDates, but it has VERY few gay men on it.


----------



## future84

mikelan6 said:


> There is a Disney Dating website called DisDates, but it has VERY few gay men on it.



Yeah, there's like no gay men on the site.


----------



## glenpreece

future84 said:


> Yeah, there's like no gay men on the site.


so very true


----------



## mrunn0080

Is there a facebook page for gaydays?


----------



## mikelan6

mrunn0080 said:


> Is there a facebook page for gaydays?



https://www.facebook.com/groups/wdwfd/


----------



## nobbie

Where can I sign up for Disneymatch.com? ))
Maybe a .nl version as well!  Might work as well


----------



## WittyreaderLI

I actually went on a Disney dating site, didn't get any bites, and seemed to be mostly straight women.  I'm still single by the way, but just planned my next trip, I'll be there in LESS than 2 months!


----------



## Chinito07

Ok, who's going to disney world on November?


----------



## SullySpears

I know exactly how you feel, I would love to find a guy with the same Disney obsession... Long Island Huh? me too!

-Mark


----------



## lego606

SullySpears said:


> I know exactly how you feel, I would love to find a guy with the same Disney obsession... Long Island Huh? me too!
> 
> -Mark



Me three! I live there when I'm not at college.


----------



## SullySpears

lego606 said:


> Me three! I live there when I'm not at college.



Thats awesome! Are you coming back to the island for the summer?


----------



## lego606

SullySpears said:


> Thats awesome! Are you coming back to the island for the summer?



As of now, yes. (Well, unless I get the Studios internship over the summer)


----------



## SullySpears

lego606 said:


> As of now, yes. (Well, unless I get the Studios internship over the summer)



I hope you get the internship, but if you don't then we should have a Disney movie night.


----------



## Thorrocks

heyyy guys, Tyler here! 21 from Rhode Island and long time Disney fan...I was cast member for about 3 years..Now I'm back at school..and getting ready to apply for Spring 2014 CP


----------



## cowboibabyy

I need a Disney Man!  I lost my partner of 17 years to skin cancer and I have been single since.   I hope I can find a Disney Lover to spend the rest of my life with.


----------



## lego606

SullySpears said:


> I hope you get the internship, but if you don't then we should have a Disney movie night.



Sure! I should hopefully find out by the 26th


----------



## glenpreece

cowboibabyy said:


> I need a Disney Man!  I lost my partner of 17 years to skin cancer and I have been single since.   I hope I can find a Disney Lover to spend the rest of my life with.



Aww that's too bad  I hope you also find somebody to be with


----------



## Johnnysmommy23

Just turned 32 last week....still single and wishing away for my Disney Love to find me.....I often dream when I am planning my next Disney vaca that my future Disney Husband might just be there this trip...so far no luck....plus it might be hard to find someone from western NY that just happens to be there on vaca the same time as me...lol


----------



## glenpreece

Johnnysmommy23 said:
			
		

> Just turned 32 last week....still single and wishing away for my Disney Love to find me.....I often dream when I am planning my next Disney vaca that my future Disney Husband might just be there this trip...so far no luck....plus it might be hard to find someone from western NY that just happens to be there on vaca the same time as me...lol



Omg me too I fantasize the same thing. I'm in NYC right now on vacation and being single is killing me!!!


----------



## glenpreece

cowboibabyy said:
			
		

> I need a Disney Man!  I lost my partner of 17 years to skin cancer and I have been single since.   I hope I can find a Disney Lover to spend the rest of my life with.




Awww that's to bad


----------



## Dreamsofcolor

"Hope for love, pray for love, wish for love, dream for lovebut dont put your life on hold waiting for love."

I remember reading this somewhere and it's very true. Don't wait around for Prince Charming... he'll come galloping into your life when the time is right.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Dreamsofcolor said:


> "Hope for love, pray for love, wish for love, dream for lovebut dont put your life on hold waiting for love."
> 
> I remember reading this somewhere and it's very true. *Don't wait around for Prince Charming... he'll come galloping into your life when the time is right. *



This is so true. I haven't found my love of the life yet and I haven't had any relationship but when it happens it will. I don't miss someone in my life but it would be great if there would be someone to share my Disneypassion.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Johnnysmommy23 said:


> ..plus it might be hard to find someone from western NY that just happens to be there on vaca the same time as me...lol



But it's possible.

When my parents, my two sisters and I were in Miami in 1990 we were sitting in the hotelbar one night. At the neighbor table were some guys who were also talking in german. So we startet a conversation with them and it turned out that they were from the same area like we, living only 10 km from our hometown. My older sister fall in love with one of the guys and 23 years later they are still married and have a wonderful daughter. 
Both had to travel over 7700 km to met each other even though they lived only 10 km away and even attended the same school.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

Yay for DisneyDating! I hope this works out for you and all of us out there too


----------



## MassJester

I frequently been surprised how many times I have either run into people I knew at WDW, or struck up conversations with folks who lived near my home.


----------



## SashaFarce

To make a very long story short, going on 5 years ago I met a woman through some charity work based on mutual interests. We just clicked and as it turned out she was a big Disney fanatic and had practically grown up in the parks. We got to know each other over that first year through trips to Disney and traveling all over the country (and Canada!) together. 

After a year our friendship evolved and we just celebrated our third anniversary of dating with a stay at CBR and an excellent dinner at Artist Point. I love her dearly and she is everything to me - our mutual love of WDW is merely the icing on one fantastic cake!


----------



## Chuck S

MassJester said:


> I frequently been surprised how many times I have either run into people I knew at WDW, or struck up conversations with folks who lived near my home.



This has happened to me several times.  Back when they had SuperStar Television at the studios, some people from Ohio with the same last name as my mother's maiden name (an uncommon name in the US) were selected as participants.  After the show we talked to them, and they were 2nd and 3rd cousins of my Mom.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

I'm pleased that this post is still active! I had no idea! I"ve given up on dating, just slowly becoming a hermit.  Just got back from DL though, that was awesome


----------



## glenpreece

WittyreaderLI said:


> I'm pleased that this post is still active! I had no idea! I"ve given up on dating, just slowly becoming a hermit.  Just got back from DL though, that was awesome


I hear ya I feel the same way


----------



## steamboatjosh

My fiance and I are huge Disney fans. Our first ever vacation together was at Disneyland to celebrate our anniversary/my birthday. And best of all... we are having a Disney-themed wedding/reception & Disney World honeymoon next year! I can't wait. He's amazing. 

So yes, it's possible to find another gay Disney fan that's your soul mate. Happened to me!


----------



## CurtisB

When I first met my husband he wasn't really a Disney fan.  After taking him on a Disney cruise and to WDW twice now he is as big a Disney nerd as I am.  In fact, he was the one that suggested we have our ceremony at WDW! So in January we are   (already did the legal part here in DC)
So don't exclude someone just because they aren't a Disney fan now, you might be able to convert them like I did!


----------



## glenpreece

CurtisB said:


> When I first met my husband he wasn't really a Disney fan.  After taking him on a Disney cruise and to WDW twice now he is as big a Disney nerd as I am.  In fact, he was the one that suggested we have our ceremony at WDW! So in January we are   (already did the legal part here in DC)
> So don't exclude someone just because they aren't a Disney fan now, you might be able to convert them like I did!


I so wanna get married at WDW!!!!


----------



## WDWDustin

Finding a Disney soul mate is the best feeling. My partner and I didn't realize we both shared a mutual obsession for Disney until two years into our relationship. We would love to have a disney wedding. Gotta keep saving!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

My bf has never been but when we go to Six Flags he complains that  the rides lack "substance" (as he's a self-proclaimed master of design hehehe). I told him that Disney rides are fully decorated which peaked his interest lol.


----------



## mickey cruising

WittyreaderLI said:


> Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.



I'd love to find my Prince Charming to accompany in going to Gay Days in 2014.  If that's you, hit me up and let's talk.


----------



## PirateKris

How about the ladies?  I am a single lesbian looking for my Disney soulmate.  It's hard enough to meet other women let alone one who loves Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Luv0fDisney

even if you don't fall in love with a disney guy who can probably make him into one...


----------



## Andynnj

WittyreaderLI said:


> Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.



Definitely!!


----------



## doctorpepper18

I agree that it seems really difficult to find women who love Disney as much as I do. Are the Gay Days the best time to meet other gay Disney fans?


----------



## pearl-g

oops, wrong board


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

If anyone knows the secret to finding your one true Disney Prince, please share


----------



## mikelan6

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> If anyone knows the secret to finding your one true Disney Prince, please share



Kiss a lot of frogs?


----------



## RealBlast3

mikelan6 said:


> Kiss a lot of frogs?



That's also the secret to ending up with alot of warts!


----------



## iainjmcgregor

WittyreaderLI said:


> Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.



They do exist! I found mine by luck at a Nursing Conference in York, UK - our trip this September will be our 9 year anniversary of being together and 7 year civil partnership!!

You will find him - trust me am a nurse after all - lol xxx


----------



## Easygoingeezer

I am from Harrogate near York, going solo to the mouse Oct 29th


----------



## aiza55

it was joe who dated taylor swift. but she said he dumped her in a 27 second phone call. and yes taylor lautner is rumored to be dating selena gomez.


----------



## Vito

WittyreaderLI said:


> Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.



That sounds wonderful!

I was planning on taking a trip to Disney with one of my ex's about 4 years ago and he actually said he refused to go the magic kingdom because he couldn't drink there.  

Clearly we were from different worlds.


----------



## FlynniganRider

WittyreaderLI said:


> Does anyone else dream of finding that Disney obsessed guy to take with you on your trips and to share the memories with? I'm sure you all do. Hope he's still out there waiting for me too.



Definitely! Now if only I wasn't so shy, and if only I knew more people in real life with the same obsession as me!


----------



## MassJester

Perhaps this is a good place to look.


----------



## Baloo2003

cowboibabyy said:


> I need a Disney Man!  I lost my partner of 17 years to skin cancer and I have been single since.   I hope I can find a Disney Lover to spend the rest of my life with.



Hi Cowboi:
I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  Your post has been over a year, but I noticed we are sort of neighbors...Atlanta here...so I thought I would check.

My obsession is more with Disney Parks....been to them all, even tried to hit them all in 2011 within the year,,,,I couldn't get to Paris, but am working that out this year. 

I try to hit at least 1 Disney Resort a year and have since 2005.  It's a problem ojnly another Disney park-obsessed fan would understand. 

Touch base if you want to know more.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I'm 27 now and still looking for my Prince Charming who loved WDW as much as me. Being over here in England makes it harder too


----------



## WDWdude71

Disney is definitely a place to make memories with someone else. I love, love, love Disney World and go 3-4 times a year. Good thing I live 2 hours away and have an annual pass!! I have gone solo on a couple of occasions but nothing beats having a special someone to share with. Maybe one day I'll also meet my Charming!


----------



## WDWdude71

I am actually taking my mom for a weekend surprise trip to WDW over my birthday in December. We're going to reenact some photos of my first trip in 1971 and some other trips thereafter. I know it sounds corny but not for mom would never have know the joy of WDW. She's the best. I already have excitement building up!!


----------

